# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Acuaes adjudica por 21,9 millones las obras del anillo de abastecimiento y de los depósitos de Cortes en Burgos

## Jonasino

> Europa Press - jueves, 28 de mayo de 2015
> 
> Esta actuación permitirá asegurar el suministro a la ciudad, su entorno industrial y a los pueblos de su alfoz
> 
> El Consejo de Administración de la Sociedad Estatal de Aguas de las Cuentas de España (Acuaes) ha adjudicado este jueves por 21,9 millones de euros las obras de construcción del anillo de abastecimiento y de los nuevos depósitos de agua potable del barrio de Cortes de la capital burgalesa, que permitirán asegurar el suministro a la ciudad, su entorno industrial y a los pueblos de su alfoz.
> 
> La adjudicación de este proyecto, que complementa las inversiones realizadas en la Estación Depuradora de Aguas Residuales (EDAR) de Burgos, ha recaído en la UTE de las constructoras San José, Riovalle y Copsa, que tendrán diez meses para ejecutar los trabajos.
> 
> Acuaes también ha adjudicado por algo más de 370.000 euros el contrato para la asistencia técnica para la dirección facultativa en la supervisión y control de las obras, en coordinación de seguridad y salud y en la supervisión y control medioambiental a la empresa Grusamar Ingeniería y Consulting S.L.
> ...


Fuente: Diario de Burgos

----------

